# Cigar Vitola Chart



## Glenncigar (Jan 20, 2010)

I would love to have a poster-size chart of all the different vitolas with 
pictures, as I know there are over 100. Has anyone seen anything like this?

I think it would be very cool framed on my office wall:ss


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Is this the poster you're looking for?

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/reviews/2006_poster_set.htm

I've been trying like hell to find one of these myself...

...good luck...


----------



## Glenncigar (Jan 20, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> Is this the poster you're lookin
> 
> I've been trying like hell to find one of these myself...
> 
> ...good luck...


I would prefer one that wasn't Cuban specific, but if i can't find that, this one will work. Thanks!!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

That would be a very cool item for the office or anyones man cave. Time to do some searching....
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1804,00.html


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Glenncigar said:


> I would love to have a poster-size chart of all the different vitolas with
> pictures, as I know there are over 100. Has anyone seen anything like this?
> 
> I think it would be very cool framed on my office wall:ss


My good friend google came up with this

Cigars Unlimited New Cigar Accessories

the item is at the bottom of the page


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone find a US supplier of this?


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Bumping this as I'm interested if there are any new vitola posters out there and where they might be found.


----------

